# What greens can pigs eat? Not poisonous plants are??



## secuono (Jul 30, 2012)

What garden plants, wild weeds & wild grasses can pigs eat?


Like, I know many plants that rabbits and guinea pigs can eat, but other than those, I am not sure what is safe and not poisonous to hogs....

Tomato, cucumber, lettuces, spinach, peas, plantain, dock..?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 31, 2012)

What I have heard is that if people can eat it, pigs can eat it.  I have also heard that pigs will not eat what they know is poisonous to them.  I just pull up weeds and toss them in the pen.    I am hoping that some of the people that have a great knowledge of pigs answers though as, I would like to see what they say.  Good question!


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 31, 2012)

You don't want to give them very much of anything that is highly acidic---like tomatos.  It will make them very sick---kind of like when a goat gets bloat.  I've fed mine weeds before, but not very much.  It's best to stay with a main diet of pig food and only give treats be a couple of times a week----I mainly give mine veggies and fruits.  They will probably like the fruits more----I don't give as much of those (mainly apples and bananas).  I don't think they like citrus fruits much.  They seem to really enjoy squash.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 4, 2012)

If they do not like it they will not eat it! They are not lovers of citrus but the odd bite they will eat. Yet again it is all in moderation. If you fed them 100's of pounds of something then they would be sick like you would be. We feed scraps, eggs & milk every day to ours as well as grain. This week I have been dehydrating cabbages so they have been enjoying the scraps. We also made some Lemon curd & although we did not throw them the juiced lemons they did get the strained lemon zest & we have received no complaints 

If you are throwing them food they will pick through it so don't worry too much about weeds.


----------

